# The Best Alternative to AAS



## Mildo

Hey guys

Whats the next best thing to take that is close to AAS.

In terms of strength, energy and keeping gains?

Ive been of cycle now for 8/9 weeks and I'm starting to notice loosing some size.

I wont be taking AAS again until my wife gets pregnant so I was wondering if there are supps out there that are a great replacement.

Cheers


----------



## simonthepieman

well Proviron apparently increase sperm count! Double win

I assume GH might be an option.

errrrrrr.......creatine


----------



## Mingster

No substitute really. But you can still make good gains by your own hard work and effort. People forget that sometimes.


----------



## Mildo

simonthepieman said:


> well Proviron apparently increase sperm count! Double win
> 
> I assume GH might be an option.
> 
> errrrrrr.......creatine


 :lol: @ creatine

Yea I've got some proviron left over but I'll order some more. I've also been running HCG since coming off and yesterday got blood results back and everything ( LH etc ) are fine.

Does GH affect swimmers/purity gland etc?


----------



## Mildo

Mingster said:


> No substitute really. But you can still make good gains by your own hard work and effort. People forget that sometimes.


 Yea couldn't agree more 

Ive been BB for over 20 years and competed ( and won ) a few times so I kinda know that training and diet is the key.

My problem is the Psychology here. I've taken AAS for the same amount of time and never really stopped to start a family until now. My concerns are loosing the size I have and maintaining what I do have.

I know drugs are not a substitute but....


----------



## Mingster

Mildo said:


> Yea couldn't agree more
> 
> Ive been BB for over 20 years and competed ( and won ) a few times so I kinda know that training and diet is the key.
> 
> My problem is the Psychology here. I've taken AAS for the same amount of time and never really stopped to start a family until now. My concerns are loosing the size I have and maintaining what I do have.
> 
> I know drugs are not a substitute but.... :lol:


 I understand your thinking. The thing is - and I understand that many think they will never be without aas - there will, most likely come a time when a person simply has enough of following a steroid protocol. Blasphemous, I know, but, more often than not, true. When that time comes that person has to decide whether they love lifting enough to continue.

Many quit altogether, but,if you decide to continue, you just have to get stuck in. To start with it's not easy. Once you start to see some progress, however, you'll soon forget about aas and love the sport for what it is.


----------



## G-man99

I'm guessing this is where diet really does make all the difference.

AAS will always allow a % of your diet to be relaxed and still yield great results but without AAS then this is where that % will show negative results.

Obviously your training will still need to be intense but you also have to decide if you just want big mass/bulk or a leaner/smaller body which I guess is more realistic without AAS.

Total headfuk as I believe that steroids are hugely psychologically addictive and they become your crutch to training


----------



## meekdown

You could go down the insulin/hgh/igf route to maintain fullness whilst off, still get good pumps and keep body fat low whilst bouncing back, I did the same as you just before last Xmas, I was running everything from test, tren, mast, halo, winny, mtren, tren base you name it I ran it, competing in powerlifting was my main goal, then met my wife , got married and decided to start a family, at 36 and running big long cycles I was scared to death that I wouldn't be able for have kids.

i ran the power pct, with added hmg, and proviron and within 7-8 weeks of been off and running the power pct my wife was pregnant, I'm now sat here with my 7 week old girl on my knee and I couldn't be happier! Keep the faith, run the power pct and just be happy to train mate


----------



## Mildo

meekdown said:


> You could go down the insulin/hgh/igf route to maintain fullness whilst off, still get good pumps and keep body fat low whilst bouncing back, I did the same as you just before last Xmas, I was running everything from test, tren, mast, halo, winny, mtren, tren base you name it I ran it, competing in powerlifting was my main goal, then met my wife , got married and decided to start a family, at 36 and running big long cycles I was scared to death that I wouldn't be able for have kids.
> 
> i ran the power pct, with added hmg, and proviron and within 7-8 weeks of been off and running the power pct my wife was pregnant, I'm now sat here with my 7 week old girl on my knee and I couldn't be happier! Keep the faith, run the power pct and just be happy to train mate


 Good advice. Good advice from all of you so thanks heaps 

Unfortunatley I can't do a power PCT of clomid and nolvodex because my wife ( after getting advice from the fertility clinic ) would rather I didn't and take the advice from the fertility doctor, in that it's best not to use clomid or nolvodex and just go cold turkey and let my body repair itself, however they suggest I take vit c,d,e omega fish oils etc which I am doing.

Yes, oh yes I know fine well the benefits of running a power PCT but I promised my wife I would do it the fertility way lol

Ill look into some HGH and peps.

Cheers


----------



## meekdown

Mildo said:


> Good advice. Good advice from all of you so thanks heaps
> 
> Unfortunatley I can't do a power PCT of clomid and nolvodex because my wife ( after getting advice from the fertility clinic ) would rather I didn't and take the advice from the fertility doctor, in that it's best not to use clomid or nolvodex and just go cold turkey and let my body repair itself, however they suggest I take vit c,d,e omega fish oils etc which I am doing.
> 
> Yes, oh yes I know fine well the benefits of running a power PCT but I promised my wife I would do it the fertility way lol
> 
> Ill look into some HGH and peps.
> 
> Cheers


 You should do what ever suits you and your needs mate, as long as your happy and ok with doing it that way then the least you can do is try it and see how you feel, there's always the power pct to fall back on, on thing I would recommend is proviron and hmg, makes a huge difference


----------



## lewdylewd

Mildo said:


> Good advice. Good advice from all of you so thanks heaps
> 
> Unfortunatley I can't do a power PCT of clomid and nolvodex because my wife ( after getting advice from the fertility clinic ) would rather I didn't and take the advice from the fertility doctor, in that it's best not to use clomid or nolvodex and just go cold turkey and let my body repair itself, however they suggest I take vit c,d,e omega fish oils etc which I am doing.
> 
> Yes, oh yes I know fine well the benefits of running a power PCT but I promised my wife I would do it the fertility way lol
> 
> Ill look into some HGH and peps.
> 
> Cheers


 Your fertility will improve much more quickly as well as your natural test production (which will help maintain your mass) if you run PCT. I'd just do it, if your wife really thinks the doctor knows best I'd just lie (it really would define a white lie) and take PCT.


----------



## TREACLE

Mildo said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Whats the next best thing to take that is close to AAS.
> 
> In terms of strength, energy and keeping gains?
> 
> Ive been of cycle now for 8/9 weeks and I'm starting to notice loosing some size.
> 
> I wont be taking AAS again until my wife gets pregnant so I was wondering if there are supps out there that are a great replacement.
> 
> Cheers


 Hi mate. Have you done any reading up on SARMS? Ostarine is supposed to be a good supplement that actually dose produce visible gains. I can imagine how you're feeling now if gear has been a part of your life for a long time. All the best with it, and hope you conceive soon.


----------



## Mildo

meekdown said:


> You should do what ever suits you and your needs mate, as long as your happy and ok with doing it that way then the least you can do is try it and see how you feel, there's always the power pct to fall back on, on thing I would recommend is proviron and hmg, makes a huge difference


 Thanks bud


----------



## Mildo

lewdylewd said:


> Your fertility will improve much more quickly as well as your natural test production (which will help maintain your mass) if you run PCT. I'd just do it, if your wife really thinks the doctor knows best I'd just lie (it really would define a white lie) and take PCT.


 The first thing I'm concentrating on is cleansing my purity gland then see where I go from there.

I wont lie to my wife though


----------



## Mildo

TREACLE said:


> Hi mate. Have you done any reading up on SARMS? Ostarine is supposed to be a good supplement that actually dose produce visible gains. I can imagine how you're feeling now if gear has been a part of your life for a long time. All the best with it, and hope you conceive soon.


 Hey bud, I haven't but I'll look into them.

Ive been for another sperm test on Thursday past and I'll get the results on Tuesday so fingers crossed there will be some improvement. If there is then I'll keep on this track, if not then I may look into a power PCT and educate my wife on it 

Thanks for the kind words, means a lot bud


----------



## Mildo

Update. The sperm test returned no sperm again, not a single swimmer. The fertility consultant fears that there is a strong possibility it will never return.

****in meh


----------



## superdrol

Power pct for you then


----------



## Mildo

superdrol said:


> Power pct for you then


 Yup


----------



## Dead lee

Mildo said:


> Yup


 Surprised you listened to them mate, PCT been part and parcel of what we do since the beginning, (well maybe not the beginning but a long time now) the problem with the nurses and doctors is they won't be seen to advise anything against the lines of protocol in case it comes back on them, especially when it involves taking black market drugs or things into your own hands.


----------



## nWo

TREACLE said:


> Have you done any reading up on SARMS? Ostarine is supposed to be a good supplement that actually dose produce visible gains.





Mildo said:


> Hey bud, I haven't but I'll look into them.


 Don't bother mate. SARMs will shut your bollocks down just as much as any steroid.


----------



## Mildo

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Don't bother mate. SARMs will shut your bollocks down just as much as any steroid.


 Yea man I've since learned that 

Ive gone from17st 4lbs to 15st 6lbs with a body fat of around 11%.

Think I'll just keep eating and training hard for the time being.


----------



## LK16

Hope you get your Mrs pregnant mate. That's the only reason I'm not staying on gear all year round. I maybe want one more kid but don't want to chance it. I'm shut down as f**k at the min lol.


----------



## Ghostspike

*

*

The Best Alternative to AAS

Chicken Breasts, Coke, MDMA, SEX. LOTS OF SEX.


----------



## babyarm

Mildo said:


> Yea man I've since learned that
> 
> Ive gone from17st 4lbs to 15st 6lbs with a body fat of around 11%.
> 
> Think I'll just keep eating and training hard for the time being.


 Hello bud just been reading this thread how is things did you do a power pct? Hope all is well with you


----------



## Jordan08

I wish we had some


----------



## Mildo

babyarm said:


> Hello bud just been reading this thread how is things did you do a power pct? Hope all is well with you


 Hey there buddy,

I suppose an update is in order here. Well after my last sperm test in October and there being f**k all swimmers my wife and I agreed we would give it a year ( naturally without drugs ) and if she doesn't get pregnant then we will knock it in the head. The reason being is probably selfish on my part as I'll be 45 this July. I don't want kids after I reach 45, the important thing is my wife totally agrees and supports my decision.

I didn't bother with power PCT only for the simle and respectful reason my wife preferred I didn't take any more drugs, that is until I get her pregnant lol

Ok, so contradiction time. I have educated her on the power PCT so we have come to a compromise in that if she is not pregnant by natural means before July this year then I'll run a power PCT and give it six months, if that doesn't work then end off.

She was advised by the fertility consultant that if all else fails then there is the option of sperm donor. Now here's me, ya can f**k off with that option.

Conclusion, we are both happy to keep trying naturally for a little while, then PCT if needed.

Some good has come out of this though. My wife just wants a family, family environment etc so we are in the process of getting fostering kids so we are both happy with this way of having a family, so to speak.

Bit long winded post that, sorry lol

In terms of training, I became ill in November last year and spent many a nightsand weeks in hospital and only over the past 3 weeks I've been getting back to normal. Lost a lot of muscle but manage to retain a decent body fat percentage. Started back at the gym two weeks ago and lovin it.

Cheers bud.


----------



## babyarm

Mildo said:


> Hey there buddy,
> 
> I suppose an update is in order here. Well after my last sperm test in October and there being f**k all swimmers my wife and I agreed we would give it a year ( naturally without drugs ) and if she doesn't get pregnant then we will knock it in the head. The reason being is probably selfish on my part as I'll be 45 this July. I don't want kids after I reach 45, the important thing is my wife totally agrees and supports my decision.
> 
> I didn't bother with power PCT only for the simle and respectful reason my wife preferred I didn't take any more drugs, that is until I get her pregnant lol
> 
> Ok, so contradiction time. I have educated her on the power PCT so we have come to a compromise in that if she is not pregnant by natural means before July this year then I'll run a power PCT and give it six months, if that doesn't work then end off.
> 
> She was advised by the fertility consultant that if all else fails then there is the option of sperm donor. Now here's me, ya can f**k off with that option.
> 
> Conclusion, we are both happy to keep trying naturally for a little while, then PCT if needed.
> 
> Some good has come out of this though. My wife just wants a family, family environment etc so we are in the process of getting fostering kids so we are both happy with this way of having a family, so to speak.
> 
> Bit long winded post that, sorry lol
> 
> In terms of training, I became ill in November last year and spent many a nightsand weeks in hospital and only over the past 3 weeks I've been getting back to normal. Lost a lot of muscle but manage to retain a decent body fat percentage. Started back at the gym two weeks ago and lovin it.
> 
> Cheers bud.


 Sounds like you both are happy where you're at. Keep at it bud you never know it might just happen and all else fails power pct is always there.

Wishing you the best of luck bud hope it all works out for you :thumb


----------



## Mildo

babyarm said:


> Sounds like you both are happy where you're at. Keep at it bud you never know it might just happen and all else fails power pct is always there.
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck bud hope it all works out for you :thumb


 Thank you very much buddy. Your encouraging and positive words are greatly appreciated indeed. Most comments on here are negative and name calling so it's nice to hear your thoughts.

Thanks again


----------



## Sasnak

I also hope it works out for you. Look after yourself.


----------



## Mildo

Sasnak said:


> I also hope it works out for you. Look after yourself.


 Thanks a lot buddy, really appreciate it indeed. Take Care


----------



## StevensCat

I have to post on this.

I have come off cycle, a big cycle and went years without any cycle, I came off with no PCT due to borders and change of country.

It ruined years of my life.

I crashed and crashed hard. Genuinely ruined my life.

PM me if you wanna chat more in depth, but my situation is similar I couldn't bare anyone going through what I did.


----------



## jones105

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Don't bother mate. SARMs will shut your bollocks down just as much as any steroid.


 Rad140 and mk won't


----------

